# Worldwide Ban of Vapor Devices in Checked Baggage



## Alex (17/6/15)

*Worldwide Ban of Vapor Devices in Checked Baggage*
By Sham Shivaie -
Jun 16, 2015
6412

Personal vapor devices will no longer be allowed in baggage when traveling. The U.N.`s Montreal based International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) has announced a ban on allowing vape devices inside checked baggage (yes that includes your box mods).

*ICAO which sets guidelines and airline safety standards for 191 member states made the decision based on the potential fire hazard of exploding batteries*.

Olumuyiwa Benard Aliu, president of the ICAO Council is quoted saying “Several incidents have been reported involving e-cigarette heating elements being accidentally activated and resulting in fires in checked baggage.”

The new regulations are not out of left field, transportation safety groups like the FAA have been pushing similar bans for months now. Stricter rules for public transportation is not just limited to airlines either. Britain’s Southern Railways and other train companies have also announced bans on vaping during travel. Effective as of July 26th the usage of vapor devices onboard will be prohibited across 2,300 train routes and 150 stations.

*To be fair, the amended law is not banning the transportation of vapor products.* ICAO`s new rules prohibit checking them into your baggage. Instead requiring you to carry your device onboard in the cabin providing quick access in case of a problem. The new laws also include prohibiting the charging of vape devices in flight, and of course in cabin usage.

While vapers may be quick to go on the defensive and see this as another regulation placed on our freedom to vape. The new rules are not extreme, and they do make sense. *While avid vapers may know proper battery maintenance, unfortunately many casual vapers and e-cig users do not*. There have been repeated incidents of batteries exploding or catching fire due to user error.

Therefore the new laws should not be viewed as regulation but a safety precaution in order to avoid a potential dangerous incident. that could threaten lives.

source: http://vapeaboutit.com/worldwide-ban-of-vapor-devices-in-checked-baggage/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## DarkSide (17/6/15)

Alex said:


> *Worldwide Ban of Vapor Devices in Checked Baggage*
> By Sham Shivaie -
> Jun 16, 2015
> 6412
> ...



Thanks @Alex, not that I would check my "vapour devices" into my bags, they stay in my laptop bag, flew twice last week, no comments or asking me to open my laptop bag for inspection after going through the scanner, minus the laptop of course. I should actually ask them if "their X-Ray machine could actually damage MY vaping devices", probably get arrested ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------

